

A new Japanese emoticon website I created - slope
http://emoticonsbook.com/

======
angersock
You know, it's a silly little thing, but I got some joy out of it, and I'll
probably use it as reference at one point or another. Thank you.

~~~
slope
I will take that as a Compliment.Thank you 〜(^∇^〜）

~~~
angersock
ヽ(°▽、°)ﾉ

Also, you're missing Kyubey:

／人◕ ‿‿ ◕人＼ ／人 ◕ ‿‿ ◕ 人＼

EDIT:

Also, consider changing it so that there's just a little clipboard button next
to each one, so I can just drag and copy myself, or use if I don't have flash
enabled.

~~~
slope
You are right how could I forget Kyubey. Just added him to the list (under the
category Other). I will try adding the clipboard button when I have time.
Thanks for the suggestions.

